# Do pleco and cray fish eat natteri eggs?



## CarPhoto.net (Nov 21, 2003)

Do pleco and cray fish eat natteri eggs?


----------



## HOLLYWOOD (Feb 6, 2003)

CarPhoto.net said:


> Do pleco and cray fish eat natteri eggs?


 Plecos will. In fact they will eat the whole spawn. Seen it myself.


----------



## CarPhoto.net (Nov 21, 2003)

how about cray fish


----------



## CarPhoto.net (Nov 21, 2003)

do crayfish eat eggs?
Will caribe mess up the breeding process?


----------

